# Mahoning river



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone been catching any walleye or anything in the Mahoning lately? Milton spillway perhaps??? Any info would be greatly appreciated Thanx!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Has anyone been catching any walleye or anything in the Mahoning lately? Milton spillway perhaps??? Any info would be greatly appreciated Thanx!



Matt caught a few, the other eve,,,, sonar.


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

I hit the bank near one of the water falls in newton falls (a mile from my house) the other day before work ..a had a nice hit, stayed on for about 5 seconds and then got off...nothing after that ..using a jointed RAP ..felt awesome to get atleast a bite after this long winter...gonna try again here prolly this weekend.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Throw the waders on and get out there! Lol a Blade bait worked well for me the other day in some moving water on the Mahoning.... The same rig also got 3 other guys some eyes too!  keep it moving slow though! That water is still cold!!


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Should pick up in a few days hopefully Saturday we get warmDr temps

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

neofishwebber said:


> Should pick up in a few days hopefully Saturday we get warmDr temps
> 
> Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I definitely agree... Starting to see some action but the water is still definitely freezing cold!!! The male I caught was milking, and the female was totally full of eggs so we can't be far off... Probably just need the water to warm 5 or so degrees!


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Thinking temp may not be to big of issue due to the late ice. They are probably gonna spawn with out much success . They will run just not sure how productive it will ne for the eggs. But looming forward to this Sunday .i think

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

is anyone willing to give me a couple areas to try . no secret spots of course, i'm just new to the river walleye thing. thanks


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ive been fishing some areas around down town youngstown to struthers and have been striking out for the most part but i did end up landing one pike sunday jigging minnows off the bottom in a 12ft deep hole i found 
only fish i have caught their this year


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

colonel what part of the river where you fishing if you dont mind asking like county and where u fishing deep ?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

The discharge of a spill way, directly in the edge of the white water from the discharge. Casting a heavy vibe into it and slowly working out worth the current back to me... Water was around 4ft.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

colonel594 said:


> The discharge of a spill way, directly in the edge of the white water from the discharge. Casting a heavy vibe into it and slowly working out worth the current back to me... Water was around 4ft.


Just remember, using more than a single hook right now at some spots in the Mahoning river is illegal. Check your regs before that first cast.


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Their are good spots but rivers house many different agresive fish. Best advise i can give is try everything and cover shoreline . You will have your own hot spots if you do so. I show up ready to throw ever bait i have and ready to walk. Wadders and drinking water

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you ezbite that slipped my mind time to re rig. 

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just stopped down at the mahoning to cast a few jigs and its blown out. high, fast and muddy..


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you Ezbite that really didn't cross my mind to be honest.. I'll recheck the regs before I head out again! 

On a side note any one ever fish vibes with one treble hook? Thinking of you were to do it, keeping the rear hook would be the best way to go?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Never mind! Just checked out the regulations... Looks like that only applies from Lake Berlin dam to where it dumps into Milton? Am I interpreting that correctly? 

And beside that it is very clear that single hook means that treble hooks are prohibited.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

colonel594 said:


> Thank you Ezbite that really didn't cross my mind to be honest.. I'll recheck the regs before I head out again!
> 
> On a side note any one ever fish vibes with one treble hook? Thinking of you were to do it, keeping the rear hook would be the best way to go?


Vibes are so small I don't really think it matters, but when Iam trolling for walleye at night with 2 husky jerks, I run my high bait with only a belly hook. 1st- it keeps me legal with the 3 hook per line, 2nd- in all my years I've unhooked 70% of my walleye from the belly hook. I believe that's what they target, the belly, not the tail.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Definitely good info to have, and honestly it makes sense... If they are really committed to it and trying to get a "meal"... They aren't going to" nip" at it 
.. It's going to be a solid "swallow" it strike.


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

Im heading to the second set of falls in NF before work again here shortly...just for the heck of it ..saw a few cars lined up there. Hopefully whoever it is isnt agile enough to get to my little spot  ...not quite sure what im going to throw today tho, ..hmmmmm.


----------



## rayz of light (Mar 24, 2013)

were you fishing the 225 stream in alliance?


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Headin out tomorrow in the early AM where are my best chances newton falls or Milton Berlin or head down to warren?


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

Newton Falls in my opinion. ..with the right tactics you will have a good day. ...


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

Skunked yesterday, but an older gentleman that was down there by me pulled in an eye about 22"...


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I was skunked also


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

We will see what i can do with the river tomorrow fellas... haven't fished it in a few years but on the plus side i lived off the mahoning for 15 years and have had some luck eairly with a few different approaches. Will post results .wish me luck

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

Best of luck! Im gonna hold off on the river till the warm up is steady I have to restock alot of things


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Their is fairly decent gallery and muscle in the canoe city falls leavittsburg. Their you can drop a canoe flow/weather permiting . Catch and release of course.. newton falls if your up for it wadders and we walk . And if all else fails girard falls for some cat fishing fun. Cabin fever .. gotta get a bent rod somewhere guys. The river changes constantly and i don't keep fish from these areas. Anyone going tomorrow we could meet and drop a line going out early. can start anywhere...where you boys heading out to i can't be the only one who can't take it

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Walleye and muskie by canoe city sorry. Spell check

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

I hear those falls in LBurg are pretty dang good for eyes...no idea as to why ive never went down there ..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

You can eat the fish above the leavittsburg falls and be safe. I believe you're only suppose to eat so many meals of certain fish caught below the falls (no bottom feeders at all). I personally haven't ever eaten a single fish from the Mahoning. I do know a guy that eats everything he catches below the summit street bridge and he only has a few issues  JK his health is fine, his mind is where the problem lies.


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

If we don't get some fishing in we all may be crazy lol

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

I know a guy also that eats fish from pretty much anywhere on that river, he aint all there either maybe we are talkin about the same guy :-D ....ill eat fish from anywhere BUT that river ..ive seen to many, random things floating in that river, including a certain "hygiene product" for the ladies..YUCK...


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

I've seen a lot and caught a lot worse from fish that had sores and looked dead to a dead cat. All from leavittsburg falls down. Never anything out of the ordinary from their up five . Fun on a canoe up their fairly early season . Pretty decent fishing

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

I really wish ppl were alot "cooler" that lived on the river in those areas...ive asked numerous people kindly "may I fish by your house" and they all pretty much assumed their property would be demolished and said no ..there are sooo many good spots on private property its insane!! I had one good spot by eagle creek last summer but the old man that let me park in his driveway and fish whenever I wanted too sadly passed away last november...we had a pretty good thing going, id bring him food, and his favorite coffee from mcdonalds all the time...now im stuck with the spots everyone knows.....blah!!


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

The actual river isn't their property jump in some waders and stand in the water


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Unless something changed crg2 I'm sad to say that's not true. The second u put a foot down even if ur in the river you are trespassing. Now if u were floating it no problem. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's a link on the subject I once thought as Long as I'm in the water I'm good until the dnr stopped by and told me otherwise. 


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/4158/Default.aspx



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Good to know


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Canoe outta canoe city. They have a dock boys. Drop a boat ski doo canoe and your all clear

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

What's a good long float on the mahoning? All the ones I have tried on canoe have been worth while but either impeded by a dam or super sketchy putting in or getting out. What are some good places to put in and or get out along the stretch discussed in this thread? I'm based in Niles.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bwrpwr6 said:


> Unless something changed crg2 I'm sad to say that's not true. The second u put a foot down even if ur in the river you are trespassing. Now if u were floating it no problem.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep. There are some states that have enlightened stream access laws that allow you to wade anywhere as long as you are below the high water mark. Unfortunately, Ohio ain't one of them!


----------



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

Anything happening at 225 yet?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

I am going to give it a try Saturday morning. Not sure what the water temp is yet. Will let you know.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the river. I've been checking on walleye but haven't seen any yet. When do you think I'll start seeing them in a feeder creek spawning?? This is the first year I've been looking consistently like every night. So far nothing. I do good catching them in the fall so I know theres good numbers.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> What's a good long float on the mahoning? All the ones I have tried on canoe have been worth while but either impeded by a dam or super sketchy putting in or getting out. What are some good places to put in and or get out along the stretch discussed in this thread? I'm based in Niles.


I guess you could put in at newton falls below the dam and float that all the way to canoe city in leavittsburg. I bet that'd take some time.


----------



## ratherBeFishin (Mar 8, 2014)

It took me and a friend a little while to float from NF to canoe city last summer. Very relaxing ill tell you that much..we had a few walleye, lots of snags, (but 50lb braid helps ALOT), And a few pissed off phone calls from our ball n chains, but I would do it all over again... (as I will many times this summer) ...that river has alot of potential there is a lot of huge fish, just gotta be at the right place at the right time I guess!!


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> What's a good long float on the mahoning? All the ones I have tried on canoe have been worth while but either impeded by a dam or super sketchy putting in or getting out. What are some good places to put in and or get out along the stretch discussed in this thread? I'm based in Niles.


If you come down 5 towards Newton Falls turn onto 82. First road on your right turn. Half a mile down on your right there's a little park they built just for what your asking.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

ratherBeFishin said:


> It took me and a friend a little while to float from NF to canoe city last summer. Very relaxing ill tell you that much..we had a few walleye, lots of snags, (but 50lb braid helps ALOT), And a few pissed off phone calls from our ball n chains, but I would do it all over again... (as I will many times this summer) ...that river has alot of potential there is a lot of huge fish, just gotta be at the right place at the right time I guess!!


If your ever planning that you should get a hold of me! Maybe of we get all 3 of our ladies together they won't bother us while we fish!  i have really been wanting to do a float down the Mahoning but I don't have the means to work it out alone. Would definitely be cool to make a few friends and plan some floats!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CatchNrelease said:


> If you come down 5 towards Newton Falls turn onto 82. First road on your right turn. Half a mile down on your right there's a little park they built just for what your asking.


i forgot about that area, are you talking under the bridge by the baseball fields?


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Colonel I like your idea set up an armada and set sail. That river has a ton of fish in it just aching to see my ugly mug.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

ezbite said:


> i forgot about that area, are you talking under the bridge by the baseball fields?



That would work to. but if you go past the fields the first road on your right turn down and there's a park they built a couple years ago to put kayaks in. There's a small landing area


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Look up Mahoning river water trail and download the map.http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/watertrails Lots of great information about how long runs are, were waterfalls are, were launching areas are etc.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I worked & fished in Niles, on/under the viaduct bridge.
There's a dandy feeder creek off of the N E side of rt46, & a decent ramp that goes down to the water.(I caught a bunch of small smallies there, at the mouth,, It might be grown in a tad now, so take a bow saw.)
There is a spot on the S E side too, where quite a few john bosts launched.
The guys were fishing & squirrel hunting out of their boats.
Check it out with Google Earth. You can go WAY down to the low head dam at E Liberty St in Girard, & pretty far up to Paramount Lake.
CHECK OUT ALL OF THE SMALL FEEDER CREEK MOUTHS! 

HELLO COLONEL
I'm going to Kastners for bait, & heading down till dark.
You wanna go?
call ASAP


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the upper map,,,, 


http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/watercraft/pdfs/maps/wtmahoning.pdf


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

You suck Jerry! Haha I have the car today and the gear is in my truck!!! Lemme know how you did!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> You suck Jerry! Haha I have the car today and the gear is in my truck!!! Lemme know how you did!




OWWWW! Not good,,, skunk!
I picked up some fatheads & a cupla suckers and went to my #1 walleye spot. I threw twisters, sticks, bobbers, & tightlined,,, NOTHING in 2 spots.
The water was a tad high, muddy & fast at my feeder creek, but the River down Lowellville was colored just right.
*DAMN them paddle-boys for screwing up OUR spot! *
Hey Matt, I got a bunch of minnies left, if you wanna go out somewhere tomorrow AM?
Just call,,,,
Now for a movie, popcorn & some BEER!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ouch!! No one likes a skunk! Lol I never called cause the better half has me tied up with a family dinner all day today! I am however going out tomorrow morning for a while. I'll give ya a call when I get back later!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I was bored,,,and it was 6pm. I called Chris and he didn't want to go,,,, Bummer, I HAD FUN!
I got there at 7 and spent the first half hour tossing a slip bobber & fathead in every little backwash & hole,,,, that yeilded Nothing.
So I grabbed the ultra-lite with a 3/8oz jig and 3" ChristmastreeLights Powerbait twister, and tipped it with a minnie. I got the timing right on the 5th cast and wham,,, I landed a 15.5" walleye. Then I lost another about the same size on the way in, , and missed two more pull-backs that stoll my minnows. 
After A cupla snaggs later, I landed another eye that was 16.5". Now it was dark and I didn't get another hit. 

5 calls in a half hour,,, NOT TOO SHABBY for the Mahoning! 

Both males, but I thought that the larger one was a female. It's belly was bursting with 6, 3" fish inside! I don't know what they were. They had 4 or 5 Vertical stripes on their sides,,, like a perch but they were grayish instead of greenish.? They had the color of a baby walleye! Most likely why the eyes were hitting my green flake twisters.???

Here's the pics;


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Almost look like walleye fry


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Almost look like walleye fry
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


C'mon Derik, you know those are perch about the size you usually catch and yea those 6 fish are perch, some (the gray ones on top) have just been in the walleyes belly longer than others being digested.


----------



## cmille2195 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well boys da river is changing next month the powers to be will be starting on REMOVAL
Of the dam, 25000 cubic yards of sediment first then the entire dam leaving just the walls on each end, and I think they will be addressing that wood dam a couple100 yards downstream as well. My advice Fishing Kayak or Canoe.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cmille2195 said:


> Well boys da river is changing next month the powers to be will be starting on REMOVAL
> Of the dam, 25000 cubic yards of sediment first then the entire dam leaving just the walls on each end, and I think they will be addressing that wood dam a couple100 yards downstream as well. My advice Fishing Kayak or Canoe.



OH Man,,,, bummer! 
I just loved that spot. I've been fishing down there most of my life.
*IF THEY WOULD ONLY TAKE OUT 1/3 of THE MIDDLE of the dam & LEAVE THE SIDES,* the river would flush & the banks would not erode,,, making fantastic backwashes for fishing.
I just hope that 'they' are smart enough to use the concrete rubble/ rip-rap
to make structure along shore & or fishing pads. I HOPE.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey jer I just called ya! Lunch is over, bummer! I have my gear in the truck though. Wana fish till dark? Lemme know.. I call when I get off at 5 again!


----------



## cmille2195 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well them paddle boys have been arguing that point all along, but the ohio epa and their lack of creativity all they know is total removal and of course all the tree huggers pushing for that that have never been on or around the river in their lifetime, amazing as for all the broken concrete its being treated as hazardous material and have to be removed from the river.


----------



## cmille2195 (Mar 20, 2013)

Once the ohio epa remove the contact band, then we'd like to see some drops in Lowville to create and enhance the health of the river as far as the wildlife through maybe a grant but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cmille2195 said:


> amazing as for all the broken concrete its being treated as hazardous material and have to be removed from the river.



Ya, them paddle boys,,,, Ya, I stood up on the hill and watched them tear out the West side timbers,,, BY HAND. 
I nicely chewed some BUTT, explaining how they just screwed up 'one dandy fishing spot'.

That Concrete; & 'OUR' $$$$ WASTED for the disposal of,,, Like DUMBER THAN DUMB!

Before I (we) tore down/ dropped the Summit St bridge & the Blue Bridge in youngstown, I had to bail out a bucket full of black sediment MUCK from the shoreline for testing.
After testing, I was told that the hazardous chemical's PPM's were WAY inside/or below set standards, and that there was no need for alarm. So we dropped the Summit St bridge in the river & THEN broke it up enabling easy removal. I placed all of that concrete along the shoreline, both sides. 
Now the Blue Bridge,,, All of that concrete was hauled away to a dump sight. We could've saved the TAX PAYERS 10's of THOUSANDS, if we just used that rubble for on-site structure & bank, soil erosion prevention. 

'IF' IT'S ALREADY IN THERE, LEAVE IT THERE! 
That river is getting healthier, every day, without our intervention. 
Use all of that S&H money for other dam removal projects.

I'll never stop bitching about it,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cmille2195 (Mar 20, 2013)

First Energy clean up a huge mess this past summer on the Mahoning near the State Line, Go to You tube and type Mahoning River and see what they did, amazing 6 minute video, and look at the B O dock as well before and after and think more good stuff is coming, Video author is Chuck Miller.


----------



## cmille2195 (Mar 20, 2013)

Actually it would be the southside looking at the dam and my fishing kayak buddies love what the paddle boys did.


----------



## cmille2195 (Mar 20, 2013)

Latest news on the Lowellville Dam only taking out half of it leaving four piers that remain on southside.


----------

